

Detroit is Alive[Optimistic 4 part video series] - peregrine
http://www.palladiumboots.com/exploration/detroit

======
peregrine
Source is reddit,
[http://www.reddit.com/r/TrueReddit/comments/dctqa/johnny_kno...](http://www.reddit.com/r/TrueReddit/comments/dctqa/johnny_knoxville_explores_the_side_of_detroit_you/)

I submitted here because they describe the sort of DIY, entrepreneurial, and
artistic rebirth the city of Detroit is having.

